# Debbi's new Rod



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Debbi wanted a new rod painted in the colors of our bird "Paquita". I got a little carried away....I didn't think an exact duplicate would work, and she didn't want any faces (i.e. no Sharky LOL), so it came out like this. It has a modified ACS seat, 7ft jigging rod, with a sculptured foam grip. I put one of those colored aluminum butt caps on there to see how it would work. I actually have her talked into micro guides!haha....well, 4's anyway....

Terry


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I just can't believe that you got "carried away with this" . You're usually so grounded and subdued. LOL..... I'll take your word for it that there is an ACS reelseat in there.....The feathers are very lifelike and you nailed the colors too. Are you going to spiral the micros?....What do you have planned for the reel?....Very innovative, how's it feel in the hand?....Very cool, Prez!,,,,,,Jim


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the kudos Jim! Actually, when you photograph her, the light reflections make her feathers looks shiney i.e. lighter in color, thats why mine appear somewhat darker and richer. She is BEAUTIFUL in the sun light.
I am for sure going to do a spiral. I just spiraled my new one this weekend which is a 6'6" wader...9 guides...no. 8 Single foot, going to a 6, 4, then 5 no. 3's, with a 3.5 I tied as a tip top. It has a newly developed grip (I cant post it right now) that is flocked with a stripped down reel seat. I haven't fished it yet, but with 30lb braid...it should be MAJORily sensitive and responsive. It's a Nobling" rod... (no bling) no paint, no wraps, no nutin but a grip, a place to attach a reel, and guides.

Deb is going to run a Curado 101DSV on this one....she fishes lefty too.


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

I really can't give an honest opinion of your rods building skills, because I have never fished one.



 But, if they are even close to your artistic skills? You must build and awesome rod!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Lordamercy.... I did't think you could top the paint on the mahi rod , but this does it... Very very cool. It looks like it's just gonna fly away...


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Love that handle!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

*That's totally sick Terry... totally!

*


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Man, that is something else! Great work on this, Terry!!*


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

You never cease to amaze me! Beautiful work as usual. Debbi should be thrilled.
Ron


----------



## Lady Carlotta' (Apr 8, 2008)

I rec'd the coolest gift today ever. For anyone who doesn't know, I'm Mrs. Terrynj. The "Paquita rod" was just supposed to be painted in the colors of our blue and gold. When Terry showed me the first rough draft yesterday I was completely ASTOUNDED!! I've seen him build and craft all of this other outrageous rods and the creative process that take place each time is to say the least incredible, but this one takes the cake. The grip for "Paquita" was formed for my hand so for all of you who want to know how it feels it is fantastic. I plan to fish "Paquita" asap, feathers and all. Which by the way, watching the creation of those feathers was a sight to behold. The pic that is added is one I felt really showed more of the beauty of real "Paquita" feathers on MY ROD!!! Spoiled am I, you better believe it.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks Sweetie!! So much of this wouldn't be possible without your indulgence in my addictions!! haha
And thanks to Steve Gardner...I didn't give him credit awhile ago on the microguide placement...he's been very generous with his info! 
Thanks to everyone else for the kind comments..I know my stuff is non-traditional....but it sure is fun!


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

That thing is incredible!


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

OwenD said:


> That thing is incredible!


If L.C. could video or bottle some of that creativity in progress I would be the first in line. No Lie!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

Lady Carlotta' said:


> I rec'd the coolest gift today ever. For anyone who doesn't know, I'm Mrs. Terrynj. The "Paquita rod" was just supposed to be painted in the colors of our blue and gold. Spoiled am I, you better believe it.


That is one of the coolest I've ever seen, Congrats on your new toy Mrs.TNJ (LC), and spoiled you should be.
Terry that work is freaking Awesome, just when I thought I've seen it all. Salute to You Sir, and Congrat again to the Mrs. Eddie


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to the board Ms.Debbi. Good to see you posting......... Bring your new rod to the next TRB meeting. We all wanna closer look. lol....Jim.


Lady Carlotta' said:


> I rec'd the coolest gift today ever. For anyone who doesn't know, I'm Mrs. Terrynj. The "Paquita rod" was just supposed to be painted in the colors of our blue and gold. When Terry showed me the first rough draft yesterday I was completely ASTOUNDED!! I've seen him build and craft all of this other outrageous rods and the creative process that take place each time is to say the least incredible, but this one takes the cake. The grip for "Paquita" was formed for my hand so for all of you who want to know how it feels it is fantastic. I plan to fish "Paquita" asap, feathers and all. Which by the way, watching the creation of those feathers was a sight to behold. The pic that is added is one I felt really showed more of the beauty of real "Paquita" feathers on MY ROD!!! Spoiled am I, you better believe it.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

There is only one way to describe your art work [Talented] awesome job Terry I know that Debbie will be itching to get that fishing rod broke in.Really nice rod and very good work again.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work Terry. I like the colors and every thing about the rod.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Man that is some awesome work!


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

So tell me Terry did you use decals?









I am not sure how you got the detail of the feathers, but I am amazed. What beautiful work.
When we come over next will you give us lesson's on how to make those beautiful grips and how to paint them like that.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Sandy, how did you figure out I was using decals all along?









Thank you and everyone else....it is really an honor to have so many talented people with such kind words.
I am trying to get Debbi to post again, but she is posting shy...lol



sandyd said:


> So tell me Terry did you use decals?


----------



## Lady Carlotta' (Apr 8, 2008)

pg542 said:


> Welcome to the board Ms.Debbi. Good to see you posting......... Bring your new rod to the next TRB meeting. We all wanna closer look. lol....Jim.


Thanks Jim,
From here on you will be seeing more and more of me posting. You can count on the fact that Paquita will be at the TRB meeting with reports of grip quality, responsiviness and (hopefully) fish count.lol

Thanks Eddie for the really great response to my "Paquita". I can't tell you how much your recongnition of the creativity of Terry's work means to both of us. I fully intend to give reports of functionality.


----------



## David A. Fuller (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy, Holy Smokes ! ! ! ! That is quite the IMAGINATION you've got there.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*David....*
* That's nothing... wait til' he really gets wound up !!.. *

*MaryLou...:texasflag *


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

Debbi

I heard that Owen has given Terry a few ideas of his own on a new concept grip set, what do you think the chances are of me getting one of the female line done after yours that is?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I go fishing for a week and Terry throws down another incredible build! Excellent my friend! Welcome LC!


----------

